
Tovala (YC W16) offers an oven that makes dinner without you - e15ctr0n
https://www.wsj.com/articles/taste-test-the-oven-that-makes-dinner-without-you-1499876217
======
smt88
My girlfriend and I pay someone to cook for us. It costs $7.50 per meal. Maybe
this concept is viable in expensive cities, but where I live, it's still
feasible to get meals for under $12 that are made by a human.

